# How to get into a medical residency in UAE?



## huscarle

Hello everyone!
I am very interested in Dubai to work as a doctor but right now I am a General Practitioner from South America I have spent the past 2 years working as a General Practitioner but I was able to complete the US ECFMG Certification, I havent take step 3. The thing about US is that because I made a visa Change within US territory I am facing serious troubles at getting a new visa to attend interviews at the hospitals over there. Luckily I found that the ECFMG certification has some sort validity in UAE, but still I am looking to get into a residency program. If UAE has some open position for me I wouldnt think twice in going over there to get it.
If somebody can guide me thru this complex process, I will pay him with my eternal gratitude and friendship . Thanks for reply and any opinion is welcome!


----------



## coconut_shy

huscarle said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am very interested in Dubai to work as a doctor but right now I am a General Practitioner from South America I have spent the past 2 years working as a General Practitioner but I was able to complete the US ECFMG Certification, I havent take step 3. The thing about US is that because I made a visa Change within US territory I am facing serious troubles at getting a new visa to attend interviews at the hospitals over there. Luckily I found that the ECFMG certification has some sort validity in UAE, but still I am looking to get into a residency program. If UAE has some open position for me I wouldnt think twice in going over there to get it.
> If somebody can guide me thru this complex process, I will pay him with my eternal gratitude and friendship . Thanks for reply and any opinion is welcome!


Hi
There are scores of hospitals and medical clinics in the region if you wanted to seek out work as a GP. These are a mixture of public and privately owned entities. They very in size and caseload complexity. 

There are a couple of academic hospitals in the region but I have no idea whether they have a structured residency programme. I would strongly advise you to thoroughly research and perhaps draw up a list of places you would consider working in. 

Then I would contact as many people as possible in those preferred institutions...Dr's the CMO, or even CEO's direct -via linked in or through the hospital web pages. I think that developing an understanding of what it is like to work from people doing the job already should be your priority. Naturally you could also explore possible residency/employment opportunities with those you build a good rapport with.

I don't know what working in your home country is like, but I would say here that the population as a whole is young and fit so you wont be exposed to novel cases or clinically difficult cases. I would stick my neck out and say its not the best place to come to if learning/training (i.e residency is your goal). As I understand it, GP salaries really vary from one hospital to another here so if you wanted to work as a GP it would be best to really shop around for job offers.

My sister isn't a US national and managed to get onto a US residency programme after graduated from Medical School. It took a lot of perseverance to jump through all of the required hurdles. I would encourage you to stick with it! Their training is much more demanding than anything you would get here I imagine!

Hope that's helpful


----------



## huscarle

Thanks coconut shy you really can read between lines you really hitted the bottom of my post, I really would like to pursue a residency training in the US but right now it is becoming a really steep road, I will try my best although I do not want to spend 2 more years in that path. Thanks for your advice and I wish you the very best!!!


----------



## ehsan1983

I am Ehsan, medical doctor from iran and like to do my residency course in UAE. So be glad to guide me about the procedures for registeration? so thanks if you send your information to email< snip>


----------



## Isabel84

Hey Huscarle!

Did you have any success getting into medical residency in UAE? 

Saludos


----------



## sheejos

Hello Everyone, my sister is pursuing her B.Sc medical laboratory Technician course from New Delhi India, and its her 2nd year where she has to do ongoing 6 month training or internship in any of the Hospital. could you please help me by knowing if she would like to do her 6 month internship in any of the hospital in Dubai, what is the procedure or confirm if its possible to do the internship in UAE's hospitals.


----------



## iceberg

Hello all,
I did my MD in pathology from India,FRCPath Part1and have 11/2 years post pg experience.Can I enrol into any observership programme anywhere in Abudhabi,Dubai or rest of UAE to complete the required experience.I cant move back to India since my family is here.Pls help.....


----------



## Movetodubai2017

Hi there,

Can I get any help on how I can apply for medical residency and do entry exam without an emirates I.D.

Would really like some advice about the whole process.


----------

